# killing the Li'l Critter



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

The Plan:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Eh, that plans a little too technical for me.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice project! Keep it going. 
I just like those scratchbuilding projects with all sort of materials.


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

hi Vic and Paulus! 

The plan is oo much technical? you're kidding me Vic? did you switch all your locos to whimsical the last year? i regret i've been not much in here. 
(i'm sorry if i missunderstood your comment - but i take it as a positive one  ) 

The hood made of paper is a mockup to find some nice proportion. 
i will make a metal framework and a aluminium coating for that. 
last time i made the hood static of Styrene too. this time i'll try keep doors able to be opened and closed by a handgrip and hinge. 
if i have enough space i try to have a motormockup behind the doors and a vent in the cooling unit in front 
that all depends to my time and ability .-P 

erhard


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The plan is too much technical? you're kidding me Vic? 

Well given that I dont think I've even measured anything in about 2 years...as Foghorn Leghorn would say, "Its a joke son, ya head is movin, but ya aint laughin"









Yeah I'm just messing with ya. I work around technical drawings on all day long. If I wanted to I could draw some frightningly detailed Cadd plans for my bashes, but this is my creative outlet, so no plans, no prototypes, just where ever my imagination takes me, scales are for fishes, and the only rule is rule 8.









The Critter is coming along nice, keep at it.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Your "technical drawing" reminds me of a Chip Foose-designed hot rod, where he makes these rather artistic drawings of a concept, and then executes them perfectly on an actual car. 

Nonetheless, however it's drawn up, it's the final product that counts. 

Tom


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark and say that Rule 8 is similar to Rule G? 

For those who are unfamiliar with Rule G: Click here


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite, but it's the most important LS rule...........
Rule 8: IT’S* MY* RAILWAY, I WILL RUN WHAT I WANT, WHEN I WANT, HOW I WANT -- AND IF YOU DON’T LIKE IT.........


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

What scale will this be in? From the seize of the figure I´d estimate it 1 : 14 - 1 : 16 scale.
Very suiatable for the LGB V-tippers,

I cannot see any wires connecting the battery-pack to the drive unit, 
so it is not running yet, I suppose.

9 cells will makes this a real racehorse. How will you tame it?

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Juergen, 

i planed this critter in 1:20.3 but as allway's there is some clearance to make it a suitable toy in "G" 

your feeling about 1:16 might be ok because the toy-wrestler (who will be the driver soon) is about 11 cm large - so it's a leviathan on that loco of about "220cm" 
some surgery will fix that issue. - or i find a more suitable figure. 

i just tested the motor by using track-power and the batterypack is not connected atm like you noticed right. 
i will look for a RC module to use it with the RC controler i have for my Live-Steam loco, but i have to get into a shop for advice. 

my livesteam i got as a set and it worked without any change. now i have to get familar with this and run a second loco on same equipment. 
this will be no problem because i allways just use one of the locos. 

the tame will be done by a voltage regulator i control by the RC. 

in a german billboard i read a article you wrote about a "low cost-big fun" solution by using a analog voltage regulator and a on/off-switch without a RC. 
that made me think about winning time to make my decisions about the tame. 
its real low cost and i can use the loco till i find the right modules for the RC. 

in case that i use that critter on my elevated layout and it will be most time in reach because i also switch manualy that will cause no problems. 

on this way: thanks for that hint! 

comments are welcome 

erhard


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By erhard on 28 Jul 2010 02:32 AM 
.....
in a german billboard i read a article you wrote about a "low cost-big fun" solution by using a analog voltage regulator and a on/off-switch without a RC. 
that made me think about winning time to make my decisions about the tame. 
its real low cost and i can use the loco till i find the right modules for the RC. 

in case that i use that critter on my elevated layout and it will be most time in reach because i also switch manualy that will cause no problems. ..........

comments are welcome 





Erhard - Since you are building a critter, you might want to consider a G-Scale Graphics Simple Critter Control; much more efficient and compact than a linear voltage regulator circuit. There are also R/C systems that will allow you to use your existing live steam R/C radios; G-Scale Graphics RailBoss and the RCS Beltrol.


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

i just want to keep updated the progress: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIhyWQC7gDA 

the speed will be regulated by a module i found in germany 
it works fine after the first i bought was broken and does not work  

at the moment i'm busy with my work so i have less time to get further progress for some weeks  

same reason for the time i needed for this little step 

erhard


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's running nice, Erhard. The module seems a bit big (6x8x3 cm?), where are you gonna place it in the critter? 

BTW, I watched some other Youtube movies of you; is that a Regner steam locomotive you filmed (..es dampft es fahrt / es rast!) 

Paul


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Why do you use huge and expensive electronic parts for a simple manual speed control? Don´t you ever read in German fora? 

There a simple ready made solutions for a few Euro, Dollars or pounds http://www.ip-engineering.co.uk/aca...nents.html Installed in a few minutes. 

If we use RC for our large scale models we use tiny controllers. http://www.lasergang-shop.de/kreativmeile/node/175
They even fit in our Gn15 locos, together with receiver and (Lipo) batteries. http://www.lasergang-shop.de/kreativmeile/node/163

Have Fun

Juergen


----------

